# More Bikes.....



## ronlane (Jun 21, 2020)

this time they are of the sport variety and on a road course. Most of the 3,000+ images I took yesterday were jpegs. But for this one location and session (advanced riders) I show raw and jpeg so I could massage the raw files a bit more.

All were shot with a Canon 1Dx, Canon 300mm f/2.8 with a Canon 2.0x TC. 1/2000 of a second, at f/5.6, 600mm, and ISO was 400.

1)

 

2)
 

3)
 

4)
 

5) This one has a different aspect ratio because it is not cropped.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 21, 2020)

Nice set, Ron.  That, 'front quarter, in the turn' is my favorite aspect for motor sports!  You nailed the shutter speed!


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 21, 2020)

Great set, but that last one is my favorite.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 21, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Nice set, Ron.  That, 'front quarter, in the turn' is my favorite aspect for motor sports!  You nailed the shutter speed!



Thank you.



smoke665 said:


> Great set, but that last one is my favorite.



Thank you.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 21, 2020)

wow some very fast photography.. great!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 21, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> wow some very fast photography.. great!



Thank you.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 1, 2020)

Great set! the last pic for me as well. Did you have to crop much with those?


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 1, 2020)

Very good shooting......


----------



## ronlane (Jul 1, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Great set! the last pic for me as well. Did you have to crop much with those?



Thank you. The first 4 are cropped to the aspect ratio of 7.22 x 5.333, which is the ratio I have to use for MaxPreps. The last one is not cropped at all. Again, it is a 300mm and a 2.0x TC so it is 600mm and I am just off the track.



Jeff15 said:


> Very good shooting......



Thank you.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 1, 2020)

Black and white photos are awesome.  Nice shots =]


----------

